# T1 11 siding. Spray or brush and roll?



## APP_804

Hey guys. I went and looked at a decent exterior job yesterday. Customer
has T1 11 siding on their house, it's roughly 3,400 sq ft on the walls including trim board. They used a stain on the siding before putting up and it's lasted well for being 18 years old. They would like to switch to a latex product and want everything the same color, trim walls facia etc.

In the past I've brushed and rolled T1 11 but was debating on spraying to speed things up, house is in a clearing in the woods with not much foliage or anything else in my way. Have any of you sprayed this siding before? What was your approx. sq ft coverage? Am i better off sticking to my roller? Thanks.


----------



## CApainter

On bare plywood siding, I've always at least backrolled the primer coat, then sprayed the finish coat.


----------



## RH

I would spray both but you'll need to do some brushing and back rolling, especially on the primer and first topcoat.


----------



## PNW Painter

I'd spray and back roll the first coat and/or prime and spray the second coat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn

On previously painted or stained T111 siding, I've found it necessary, when spraying, to backroll the first sprayed coat. The latex/acrylic paint just sort of sits there and needs to be backrolled. If you are thorough with the backrolling, the second coat can then just be sprayed. Spray the first coat in small enough sections to allow plenty of time for backrolling to maintain "workability" of the paint.


----------



## APP_804

RH said:


> I would spray both but you'll need to do some brushing and back rolling, especially on the primer and first topcoat.


What have you found to be your approx. sq ft coverage when spraying prime coat? I figured 250 sq ft per gallon for the first coat


----------



## RH

APP_804 said:


> What have you found to be your approx. sq ft coverage when spraying prime coat? I figured 250 sq ft per gallon for the first coat


Sorry, it's been so long since I've sprayed any primer on an exterior I couldn't give you any coverage numbers. Someone current on that type of work will likely help out with by sharing how their real life experience coverage compares with the numbers given by the manufacturer. Although I expect that like with any type of painting application the coverage will vary depending on the condition of the siding.


----------



## PRC

150 sq. in my book, but I like to be safe.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Both.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic

RH said:


> Sorry, it's been so long since I've sprayed any primer on an exterior I couldn't give you any coverage numbers. Someone current on that type of work will likely help out with by sharing how their real life experience coverage compares with the numbers given by the manufacturer. Although I expect that like with any type of painting application the coverage will vary depending on the condition of the siding.


Yes, and the product being used. Please tell me it's long dry oil....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting

When your spraying and backrolling don't expect great coverage. Your trying to soak the siding so you can roll it into all the grooves and cracks. For best results pick up a 5 gallon of peel bond and spray on using a 517-519, backroll with 1.25"-1.75" roller skin.

If your spraying and backrolling a primer for your first coat have the store tint it to the color of the top coat.


----------



## ParamountPaint

We did a large apartment complex, townhome style places. last year. I got the best result with a 6" brush in one hand and spray gun in the other.

We were using Sikkens Rubbol and I tried about every which way from Sunday, but spraying to feed a brush made for the best results.

This was cedar T111, so that could affect the outcome. The pine stuff is more roller-friendly.

You can move along surprising quickly, even with back-brushing. I wouldn't ever see it as a deal breaker. Two guys independently spraying and back-brushing seems to be just as fast or faster than one guy spraying while another guy back rolls.

At least, those were my findings.


----------



## ParamountPaint

To expand on it, the old siding was pretty malnourished. We were soaking it good with the Sikkens and brushing it in. This stuff was eating it up.

We used probably 300 gallons, where if it was previously painted, it'd been a 50 gallon job.


----------



## steverfish

*T-111 Siding*

I was taught, some 30 years ago, to ALWAYS backbrush, backroll at least the primer coat. That has worked well for me. 
When we painted in 2000, I brushed and rolled slow dry oil based primer. SW Super SG 2 cts. First sprayed & back rolled/brushed. The second finish coat sprayed. This was over semi solid oil stain job on T 111 siding that was 15 years old. Heavily weathered on the South & West exposures. It's been 18 years. There are a few areas that are showing their age. Mostly from a bad roof job (letting water behind the fascia). The majority of the body of the house still looks great. Pretty good for Chicago weather.


----------

